# how to flash (unlock) strat such to use it with different carrier



## lokesh1743 (Jun 14, 2012)

hey ,
does any1 know how to flash stratosphere so we can use it with any other carrier , like i am in India i like this phone and its selling cheap so ordered it through ebay but the problem is i cant use it with carrier here in India , i asked some people who knew how to program us phone to Indian carriers but they are asking to much high price so much that it is much more than the price in which i ordered it anyway can any one help me to flash it .


----------



## kooraun (Feb 16, 2012)

hey did you ever figure this out?


----------



## Alnn (Jul 16, 2012)

hmmmm my friend just gave me hers to do the same thing..... gonna look into it...


----------

